# Little help in buying ONR and a nice Drying Towel



## AFK_Matrix (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Well after my mum watching me use ONR on my filthy car this morning she has asked me to buy her some  So I am going to be getting her a complete ONR cleaning kit but I am kind of finding it hard to buy the ONR and a Decent Drying towel from the same shop?

I have 3 of the Autobrite towels and I used them today and they are absolutely amazing and would love to get her 2 of these but then I will have to pay 2 lots of postage as they don't do the ONR :wall: Any suggestions?

Oh also is a normal B&Q grout sponge ok for applying ONR?

Thanks.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Give her one of your towels or two if you can as one does not do it totally for me.
Then get yourself some more when back in stock and simply put on back order for when they get them in again.

The B&Q should be fine and ill have to get one when i order my ONR


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

AFK_Matrix said:


> I am kind of finding it hard to buy the ONR and a Decent Drying towel from the same shop?


Gareth of Detailed Obsession has a choice of 20 towels and sells ONR. His
postage costs are fair too!


AFK_Matrix said:


> Oh also is a normal B&Q grout sponge ok for applying ONR?


The B&Q Tile Sponge is fine...

Regards,
Steve


----------

